# Possible House Gecko Eggs??



## TNeal (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello everyone.  I have a rather simple question that may make me sound stupid. but here it goes anyways.

Has anyone ever seen the eggs of th common and inexpensive House Gecko?  I have several small, round to oval shaped objects stuck in different places in their enclosure.  These are pure white.  They are not in clusters, but rather singly amoung the plastic plants.  Their poo sometimes contains white, but they are almost never pure white.  They are usually not a uniform shape either.

My two year old male has been vey active in the last few weeks.  Actually barking and isnging during the day as well as at night.  It's so funny to watch him try to approach the females with his tail a wagging.  He does an s-curve with it, I goes to show off his "size"   

He whips it around and constantly barks at the girls.  I know most people consider House Geckos to be to common or to cheap to keep.  However; I love them and really enjoy keeping them.

If anybody has any information to share or just wants to make some comments, please do.

Everyone has a blessed day.

Tom


----------



## AneesasMuse (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Tom,

I googled and found this.   Does that look familiar? 

From your description, it certainly sounds like it could be eggs. It is strange that they wouldn't cluster them, rather than spread them around... but there could be a reason (or this particular gecko's nature). I don't know much about "House Geckos". 

If they are eggos, I'd love to see and read updates on them from time to time.   I only keep Cresteds and a Tokay right now. 


~Aminah


----------



## TNeal (Apr 4, 2007)

:? Thank you so much for the quick reply.  That picture is of a different species from what I keep and they seem to be much larger.  However; the eggs are the perfect shape as what I have here.  The description of where they are layed is an exact match.  The only difference as far as they are concerned is that the ones in the picture lays eggs in pairs, while these objects are single.

Do you are anyone else who may be reading this have any suggestions on how to hatch the eggs and raise the babies?:?


----------



## AneesasMuse (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh... okay. Well, I found this specifically and this. 

Tokays adhere their eggs to surfaces, making it very difficult to remove them without damaging them unless the surface item is small enough to remove all together. If the eggs are on the plants and such, you can put that part of the plant in a large deli cup or similar and keep them humid and a bit warmer, if necessary for hatching. If they are on the glass of the enclosure, you can attach a deli cup over them with tape or silicone.. make sure the cup has ventilation holes... and this will help protect them while incubating and once hatched out. (I know that Tokays are infamous for eating eggs and new babies.. not sure about your gecko)

I hope this helps. 

Dang it, Tom... now I'm really interested in meeting these little "house geckos" in person.   Are yours WC (wild caught) or did you find them at a show or in a pet store? Everything I've read so far, indicates that some breed and keep them as food for other larger pets. The H. frenatus, specifically.


----------



## TNeal (Apr 4, 2007)

If I can figure out how to do this I am going to try a post a picture of the species I have.  I have had terrible luck doing this.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Apr 4, 2007)

I sent you a pm.. trying to help with the pic posting part.


----------



## TNeal (Apr 4, 2007)

As usual I was unable to figure out how to post a picture.  I'm not really an idiot, I promise.   

Here is a link to show you the species I have.

http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Lizard, House Gecko.htm


----------



## AneesasMuse (Apr 4, 2007)

That's very interesting... so you could have the H. frenatus or the H. garnotii?
Do you have an obvious male? Or is it really hard to tell? The H. garnotii are parthenogenic... don't need a male... so I'm curious.

Have you tried to post or research on www.geckosunlimited.com ? There are some pretty extensive hobbyists on there and a great resource for info.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Apr 4, 2007)

I found out this... still vague, but something... the H. frenatus and the H. turcicus are common in the trade (pet/reptile stores) and they do lay a clutch of eggs (most likely two) but not necessarily clustered together. 

With all that being said, if your geckos have orange under their tails.. you likely have the H. garnotii. If not, then probably one of the other two and I would be very interested in some babies!


----------



## TNeal (Apr 4, 2007)

I definatly have frenatus.  When I bought them, about two years ago, they were very easy to sex.  The males, like anoles, have a swollen area a the base of their tail.  I definatly have 1 male and two females.

If they turn out to be something other then eggs I can get you some from the pet store here.  They are around 9 dollars each.

Keep your fingers crossed as I would rather send you some of my babies.

:clap:


----------



## AneesasMuse (Apr 4, 2007)

Fingers and toes crossed 

Good Luck!


----------

